# Thermostat and Light Questions



## RV Fanatic (Jun 28, 2019)

I have a 2006 Fleetwood Tioga with a RVP thermostat. The heater and AC aren’t coming on when plugged into shore power or using the generator. Could it be the glass fuse in the thermostat? If so, which one do I get? Also, the lights in the RV dim and get brighter back and forth. Is my converter going?


----------



## RV Fanatic (Jun 29, 2019)

RV Fanatic said:


> I have a 2006 Fleetwood Tioga with a RVP thermostat. The heater and AC aren’t coming on when plugged into shore power or using the generator. Could it be the glass fuse in the thermostat? If so, which one do I get? Also, the lights in the RV dim and get brighter back and forth. Is my converter going?


I was told the light issue was due to converter slowly going bad so I replaced it. Another shop said I should’ve waited to replace it until all issues are diagnosed. I’m worried I made a mistake but it seems like my lights are brighter when the generator is on, the generator starts up faster and runs smoother since I put in the converter. AC and furnace still not working. I truly could use feedback because I don’t want to be taken advantage of.


----------

